# Red Devil Question



## Laura33 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I have a red devil cichlid, or so I think, that I bought just over a year ago. He was about 3 and a half inches when I bought him, but he's only about 7 and a half inches now. He's the only fish in the tank, and I keep track of the hardness and pH etc. I'm wondering why he isn't growing faster. Also, he's not very aggressive at all as I've seen red devils be. I just want to know what I'm doing wrong so I can fix it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

What's the tank size?


----------



## Payara (Apr 14, 2009)

Why do you want to make him more aggressive? Each fish has it own personality and yours is just laid back. I have noticed that higher temperature 78-80 creates more aggression, once again it all depends on the individual fish. Also he has no reason to be aggressive there's no other fish in his tank. He has a decent growth rate IMO and growth rate depends on what you feed him and what type environment he is in. Better variety produces faster, healthier, and more colorful specimens. How big is your aquarium?


----------



## Laura33 (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't want to make him more aggressive. I'm just wondering if that's a cue that there's something wrong. I'm perfectly fine with him if he stays this size and personality forever. I just don't want him to be hurt because of something I am or am not doing. He's in a 55 gal.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

They do have a wide range of personality differences .Tank size should be alright for one.Does he throw stones?,follow your finger,race to you when he thinks your feeding him.If he does I wouldn't think their is to much wrong with him :thumb:


----------



## Laura33 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for your reassurance. I really just wanted to make sure his growth rate was okay and that there wasn't anything extra I should be doing.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

You probably have yourself a female, mine was a slow grower as well, had her about 2 years now and she is about 8 or 8-1/2 inches as well. Some just don't grow to be huge.


----------



## Laura33 (Apr 22, 2009)

At this size, how do I tell whether I have a male or female?


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

The males usually have a bump on their forehead that is easily noticed


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Post a picture, and try to get a good pick of it's vent also if you can.


----------



## Laura33 (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's A picture. (S)he's not really complying to the vent thing for the moment, but I will keep trying for that. Thanks![/img]


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

homerl said:


> The males usually have a bump on their forehead that is easily noticed


You can't always go by that, here is a picture of my female red devil.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I think at 7 1/2" their should be a larger bump on the forehead,therefore It looks like a female to me.If you can figure out that vent thing,you'll be 100% sure.


----------



## homerl (Jan 6, 2009)

I've heard and seen that before,but that's no really common is it LowCel?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

homerl said:


> I've heard and seen that before,but that's no really common is it LowCel?


I've seen quite a few females with humps over the years. It's more common than you would think. Now my wild red devil that I received from Rapps doesn't have a hump but she is only about 6 - 7 inches right now. The one in the pictures above are a pet store red devil so like most of the pet store rd's it is most likely a rd / midas mix.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

homerl said:


> I've heard and seen that before,but that's no really common is it LowCel?


It's common enough that you can't use it as a reliable way to sex a fish. Venting is the only reliable way (short of seeing a female lay eggs).


----------



## Laura33 (Apr 22, 2009)

The best picture (s)he would allow. I googled some vent pictures and to my completely novice eye it looks male-ish to me, but that's why I joined the forum!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Hard to tell...I'm leaning towards female.


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

...you think those two in the pic might hook-up? Are they opposite sex?
Looks like the barred one might be dominant! 
wayne


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishface57 said:


> ...you think those two in the pic might hook-up? Are they opposite sex?
> Looks like the barred one might be dominant!
> wayne


I think there is a pretty good chance of it. :wink:


----------

